# DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer....



## BadBoyHouse (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all.

Started getting *"DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer computername.ourdomain.local" *errors in Event Viewer.

So far the computers to which the errors refer to are switched off/not online (staff on holiday, not arrived in the office yet etc etc).

Our server is running SBS 2008 and I presume these messages are generated when the server attempts to obtain details from the workstations.

I don't of course need the system to tell me about computers that are not switched on.

I am however interested in what type of communication it is referring to. Also, is there a way of suppressing?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I have the same issue at work on a different server flavor. It started happening after I installed a print manager piece of software that polls a range of IP addresses for active printers. The company has not given me a solution to date. Might be from a recent software install?


----------



## BadBoyHouse (Jul 6, 2011)

As it only shows for workstations that are not switched on (in our case anyway) I've the particular event id from my custom views.


----------

